# Euro Pharma



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Not heard of this lab anyone used and is it g2g?


----------



## 88percent (Mar 2, 2012)

Good lab mate, had great results from their stuff. Their sust 350 is a bit nippy tho, nothing serious but you'll def feel it for day or two after jab


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've used their sus350 and liked it and had no PIP,used their oxys and they were rubbish.General consensus seems to be oils gtg,orals crap.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

very good lab Europharma mate, i know of a Pro that swears by it and a couple of competitors I know will only use Pharmaceutical grade gear and this lab in their cycles


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep good stuff just finshed my cycle on there sust, it's still good but there tabs are gash every one of them.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

gtg am on ther sust 350 ....

does anyone know if this lab does tren....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Link the the site with full product list http://euro-pharma.info/products.html

Don't worry, you can't buy off this link.

Oils are good stuff but orals are poor since they changed over packaging from pouches to tubs.

Been around for a few years my way and a lot of competing lads use it :thumb:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Are well al sounds good wonder why the orals are [email protected] and anyone know if this has ever been faked as this seems to happen alot now with good labs


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Have been told their stuff is pretty good by a few guys who've used it. Wasnt the tabs they had taken though so im not sure about those. Will be giving this lab a try next.


----------



## alexroon (Feb 5, 2010)

Has any one tried the Test E and EQ Whats the PIP like? - Sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

Had some aweful pip from their winny, big bad ass welts, but the Exreme source did me much more than fair in the end to make up for it even though we never gotvdown to the prb. Ive used winny from hg, vet, ugl,mex and never gad this!

Never to the answer for the bad reaction i had. Maybe just an alergy on my part most likely, or just or my wimpy batty cheeks.

I hear around from mates and in the gym that they seem well happy with their euorpharma winny and europharma in general.

Personally, might try alpha winny or an oil based winny next, but but without a diubt my mates and i will always be going back to this outstanding souce. True stand up guys and true pro's

Get he feeling the eropharma gear i got was maybe a bi stong


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

This was evrywer my way not long ago, there oils are ok but tabs an hgh are sh!t. fusion pharma has taken over them my way now so Europharma have been burnt out so to speak haha


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ausxxl said:


> Had some aweful pip from their winny, big bad ass welts, but the Exreme source did me much more than fair in the end to make up for it even though we never gotvdown to the prb. Ive used winny from hg, vet, ugl,mex and never gad this!
> 
> Never to the answer for the bad reaction i had. Maybe just an alergy on my part most likely, or just or my wimpy batty cheeks.
> 
> ...


That was a drawn out way to go about saying their Winny gave you PIP lol.

Europharma injectables are gtg,orals I've used seemed totally bunk not just underdosed.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> This was evrywer my way not long ago, there oils are ok but tabs an hgh are sh!t. fusion pharma has taken over them my way now so Europharma have been burnt out so to speak haha


aye av heard good things about fusion pharma


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with their Orals. I've used their Rip50's which are labbelled as Pharmak, best tabs i've ever had and the feed back has been outstanding.. I've also seen a woman get amazing results from their Anavar.. She's transformed her look.. Everything they do is PROPER DOSED!!! Not under dosed or Over dosed Just dosed Correctly SIMPLES


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

huge monguss said:


> Absolute Bollocks, their HGH is one of very few labs that actually really do HGH AND NOT HGC PACKAGED AS HGH...Fusionpharma won't be around in 10yrs like EP has been..The guy who sells EP our way offers a money back assurance on EP Backed up by the lab itself. It's proper, not knocked up in someones lock up in Birmingham
> 
> aye av heard good things about fusion pharma


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

steve1545 said:


> There's nothing wrong with their Orals. I've used their Rip50's which are labbelled as Pharmak, best tabs i've ever had and the feed back has been outstanding.. I've also seen a woman get amazing results from their Anavar.. She's transformed her look.. Everything they do is PROPER DOSED!!! Not under dosed or Over dosed Just dosed Correctly SIMPLES


I like EP oils, orals are s**t though in my opinion, their anapolon is about as much use as taking tic tacs.


----------



## steve1545 (Dec 18, 2014)

Are you sure it wasn't fake. It was ripped off last yr, they've had all their labels Hologrammed and their labels are indentated now, I love their ripped 50's but never used Dbol or Naps


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Steve u must be from dudley or linked to flex fitness in birmingham, euro pharma is shyt, as was "delta pharma", face it, the guys pushing it are clearing it my the box load, when u get offered vials wholesale below the price of steak and chips, u know its dud, so leave it out, pharmak and this euro pharma are poo just like delta was


----------



## tonks79 (Dec 18, 2012)

Is the lab name euro pharma ? Im asking just coz i have euro pharmacies and have used a few of there bits and there gtg cant fault them pal.


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

latsius said:


> Steve u must be from dudley or linked to flex fitness in birmingham, euro pharma is shyt, as was "delta pharma", face it, the guys pushing it are clearing it my the box load, when u get offered vials wholesale below the price of steak and chips, u know its dud, so leave it out, pharmak and this euro pharma are poo just like delta was


I'd have to disagree, orals yeah they are s**t. I've got on great with the oils. Also Steve I'm sure they weren't fake same source, indents and holograms were there they were just s**t. I'm nowhere near Birmingham I live about 15 miles south of Glasgow. My source lives in the same town as me, maybe it's a different Euro pharma than you guys are talking about?


----------

